# Aspire Nautilus AIO



## VapingSquid (29/11/18)

Looking for the above. Found one but it was silver only. Would like to get a black one as a stealthy device. Any vendors have this or have it on the way with an ETA? 

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (29/11/18)

jl10101 said:


> Looking for the above. Found one but it was silver only. Would like to get a black one as a stealthy device. Any vendors have this or have it on the way with an ETA?
> 
> Thanks!



They have black in stock
https://blingsa.co.za/products/aspire-nautilus-aio-starter-kit-1000mah

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapingSquid (29/11/18)

Hooked said:


> They have black in stock
> https://blingsa.co.za/products/aspire-nautilus-aio-starter-kit-1000mah



Thanks - saw that they may close on their website (homepage) yesterday, so not sure if I should order..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/11/18)

jl10101 said:


> Thanks - saw that they may close on their website (homepage) yesterday, so not sure if I should order..



@jl10101 Yes I believe so and I wouldn't order anything which they have to get from overseas, but if they have it in stock in SA then I think it would be OK. Perhaps you could check with them first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (1/12/18)

Checkout vaperepublicsa

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapingSquid (11/12/18)

Bumping this - I'm really surprised that a device that uses the famous BVC coils isn't all over the place. Can't find one vendor that has a black one. There are probably only 3 vendors with it in stock at all...sad face.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (11/12/18)

jl10101 said:


> Bumping this - I'm really surprised that a device that uses the famous BVC coils isn't all over the place. Can't find one vendor that has a black one. There are probably only 3 vendors with it in stock at all...sad face.



The Vape Guy has the Nautilus though not in black. However, he might be able to order a black one for you. He's very good - I buy all my hardware from him.

https://vapeguy.co.za/index.php?route=product/search&search=nautilus

Paging @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/12/18)

Hooked said:


> The Vape Guy has the Nautilus though not in black. However, he might be able to order a black one for you. He's very good - I buy all my hardware from him.
> 
> https://vapeguy.co.za/index.php?route=product/search&search=nautilus
> 
> Paging @BumbleBee


@Hooked I have the Nautilus Mini tank but not the AIO, the Nautilus AIO is a pod system that uses the original Nautilus BVC coils. 

@jl10101 pm incoming...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

